# Canon Printer Woes: Code 1412/1413



## Ballab (Feb 26, 2014)

I am having nightmare problems with my Canon MG5460, after putting in (after market) chipped tanks one will show up as not recognized i.e Code 1412 and or 1413 first was yellow so opened a new sealed yellow tank, tank went red light so all good, then Blue was not recognized so again opened a new Blue, tank red light apples again, then the large Black tank was next 1413ing me so a new fat tank went in, tank red lighted B U T when closed the large black tank is flagging a 1413 and will not budge, it's a brand new unopened full tank that goes red light when clicked into position, but codes on me when I shut the flap door, I tried everything i.e. cleaning the connectors, ensuring the chips are clean etc etc.... if it red lights when clicked into position that should me we are go, so why the temperamental attitude when I want to start work :facepalm: Can anyone out there help get this sorted, can't ask Canon as they get a bit uppity if you use any after market inks (which wouldn't be the case if they priced there originals at an affordable price) well its sometimes cheaper to buy an entire brand new printer than to by 5 ink tanks from them... OK over to the experts, Hope someone knows what to do....:dance:


----------

